# سوال بخصوص موسسة بن سمار فى السعودية



## kotoz99 (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام 
اية رايكم فى موسسة بن سمار بالسعودية 

وما هو الراتب المتوقع لخريج 2010 مع دورات ساب وكاد (الاقامة والمواصلات على الموسسة)
ارجو سرعة الرد والتفاعل ارجوكم 
افيدونى افادكم الله


----------



## alomody (9 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخى العزيز لاتسافر الى السعودية على مؤسسة مهما كانت الظروف ولاتجعل كفالتك مباشرة على سعودى فللاسف معظمهم لايكون موئتمنين عليك وانت دفعة 2010 لاتتعجل على السفر وحاول الاجتهاد والتعلم فى مصر ثم سافر على شركة كبيرة تفرض انت شروطك عليهم ولاتفكر فى المال الان .
بالنسبةللعمل اغلب المؤسسات تعمل اما فى المدارس او المستوصفات فيكون الشغل نمطى ومحفوظ
وأخيرا الاختيار لك خى العزيز وفقك الله الى مافية الخير .


----------



## alomody (9 مارس 2011)

*إن المؤسسة تعمل في مجال المقاولات ويتمثل نشاطها في المشروعات المعمارية والكهربائية والطرق، وللمؤسسة العديد من الفروع في مختلف مناطق المملكة وتملك مباني تستخدمها مقرات لها في كل من الرياض والرس، وأشار ابن سمار إلى أن المؤسسة تعمل منذ ثلاثين عاماً نفذت خلالها عدداً من المشروعات المهمة وتضم المؤسسة مجموعة كبيرة من المهندسين والفنيين والعمال يسعون بكل جد وحماس إلى تنفيذ المشروعات وإنجازها في وقتها المحدد بشكل دقيق للمواصفات والشروط المطلوبة.وقال: من أهم المشاريع التي نفذتها المؤسسة أنها تشرفت بافتتاح صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز لمشروع خادم الحرمين الشريفين الخيري بشرورة عام 1424هـ ويتكون من جامع ومصلى للرجال بالدور الأرضي ومصلى للنساء ومكتبة تحفيظ القرآن الكريم ومغسلة للموتى ودورات للمياه والمواضئ وسكن للإمام والمؤذن ومبنى إدارة أوقاف ومواقف للسيارات. وكذلك مشروع تشغيل مشروعات مياه منطقة عسير وصيانتها ومشروع تنظيم الجزر الوسطية في الشوارع بمدينة الرياض ومشروع إنشاء محطتي معالجة الصرف الصحي بالمجمعة وشقراء ومشروع إنارة شوارع رئيسية بشمال الرياض وشرقها ومشروع المحطات الكهربائية بالمراكز الصحية بالرياض إضافة إلى مشروع تطوير مستشفى اليمامة بالرياض ومشروع تشغيل سدود مكة المكرمة والباحة والطائف وصيانتها ويشمل إزالة الرسوبيات من السدود وأعمال التشغيل والصيانة الدورية واستبدال التالف والحراسة لعدد 42سدّاً. وكذلك مشروع صيانة المراكز الصحية بساجر ونظافتها ومشروع تشغيل سدود منطقة المدينة المنورة وحائل وصيانتها ومشروع تشغيل سدود منطقة عسير وأيضا مشروع إنشاء مستشفى المويه بسعة 50سريراً وكذلك مشروع إنشاء سدي المسلح والمناضح بمنطقة الطائف ومشروع تنفيذ شبكتي الصرف الصحي بالمجمعة وشقراء ومشروع إنشاء مستشفى البجادية. وتابع ابن سمار حديثه قائلاً: هذا إضافة إلى مشروع أعمال الحفريات والتمديدات الكهربائية بالطائف ومشروع تشغيل محطتي تنقية المياه بالخرخير والبديع وصيانتها ومشروع إنشاء سد الجزر بمنطقة الرياض، ومشروع محطات التناضح العكسي الأربع بالقصور الملكية في الرياض وأيضاً تنفيذ أعمال مدنية لتوسعة الشبكة الهاتفية للمناطق المخدومة وسفلتة وإنارة وأرصفة بساجر وقراها وسفلتة وإنارة وأرصفة في شوارع بالخرخير. وكذلك تنفيذ مشروع الصرف الصحي بمحافظة الدوادمي بطول 21 كم من شبكات الصرف كما تقوم بتشغيل مشروع مياه نفي والقرى المجاورة وصيانتها وتمتد صيانتها إلى قرى الأثلة ووضاخ ودخنة والقرين وعقلة الغويري . هذة مقالة وجدتها عن المؤسسة فى احدى المنتديات 
*


----------



## فهدالادهم (9 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز انا معاه كلام الاخ alomodau حاول انك تشتغل شوية في مصر و بعدان سافر علي شركة بتاخدمشاريع انشائية كبيرة مع احترامي لؤسسة بن سمار و لو عايز تعرف الراتب المناسب فهو 5000 ريال سعودي اساسي دون السكن و الموصلات و التامين و تذاكر السفر و اجازة شهر علي كل 11 شهر مدفوع الاجر


----------



## kotoz99 (9 مارس 2011)

مشكورين اخوانى على ردودكم بكدة يعنى اقفل موضوع السفر دة لحد اما اكمل سنة ؟؟؟
طب اية هيا اسماء الشركات المحترمة لو حبيت ابعت لها السى فى؟؟؟؟
ربنا يبارك فيكم انكم نبهتونى وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## mohy_y2003 (9 مارس 2011)

انزل موقع في بلدك الاول وخد خبرة علشان تتعود علي التعامل مع الفنيين في الموقع والعمال 

لا تتعجل حتي تكون عندك ارضيه تقف عليها 

لان الحياة العمليه خبرتها هي خبرة تعامل مع الرؤساء والمرؤسين 

ولا تنظر الي الراتب حاليا المهم الاستفادة الفنيه 

وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محب الطرق (10 مارس 2011)

اخي مؤسسة بن سمار وأصبحت الان ( شركة بن سمار ) شركة عملاقة تعمل في مجال السدود والمباني وكل الانشطة مقرها الرياض ولها فروع في جميع انحاء المملكة ... يسيطر عليها الاخوة المصريين سيطرة تامة .. انا في الحقيقة لم اعمل بها لكن عملت كاستشاري لها .. المهندسين حسب افادات الذين معي يتقاضون رواتب ما بين 4000 ريال الي 5000 ريال من خريجي 2007 الي 2010 .. توفر لك الشركة الاقامة والسيارة .. فقط مع العلم ان رسوم تجديد الاقامة عليك .. والشئ الجميل في الشركة انها تصرف لك ( اضافي ) يبلغ احيانا في الشهر 2000 ريال يضاف الى راتبك .. الرواتب في الحقيقة تصرف شهريا لكن كطبيعة كل شركات المقاولات تأتي متأخرة من 15 الى 25 في الشهر .. واي افادة انا جاهز .....( هذا الكلام يا اخي من مهندسين يعملون في الشركة )


----------



## kotoz99 (11 مارس 2011)

محب الطرق قال:


> اخي مؤسسة بن سمار وأصبحت الان ( شركة بن سمار ) شركة عملاقة تعمل في مجال السدود والمباني وكل الانشطة مقرها الرياض ولها فروع في جميع انحاء المملكة ... يسيطر عليها الاخوة المصريين سيطرة تامة .. انا في الحقيقة لم اعمل بها لكن عملت كاستشاري لها .. المهندسين حسب افادات الذين معي يتقاضون رواتب ما بين 4000 ريال الي 5000 ريال من خريجي 2007 الي 2010 .. توفر لك الشركة الاقامة والسيارة .. فقط مع العلم ان رسوم تجديد الاقامة عليك .. والشئ الجميل في الشركة انها تصرف لك ( اضافي ) يبلغ احيانا في الشهر 2000 ريال يضاف الى راتبك .. الرواتب في الحقيقة تصرف شهريا لكن كطبيعة كل شركات المقاولات تأتي متأخرة من 15 الى 25 في الشهر .. واي افادة انا جاهز .....( هذا الكلام يا اخي من مهندسين يعملون في الشركة )




ربنا يبارك فيك على اهتمامك يا اخى محب الطرق ويارب الخطوة الى اخدها اىا كانت تكون سديدة


----------



## هانى الزعفراني (16 مارس 2011)

اخي العزيز مؤسسة بن سمار من افضل المؤسسات التى يمكن ان تعمل بها وبها فائدة لن تجدها في بلدك وهي انها تصبر على المهندس لحين اكتسابه الخبرة الكافية في العمل بشرط ان يكون عندة طموح وولاء للمؤسسة في ذلك الأمر اما من الناحية المادية الراتب مابين 3500 الى 5000 ريال خلاف السكن والانتقال من والى موقع العمل والتامين الصحي والاجتماعي وصاحب المؤسسة الشيخ مسعد بن سمار لا يفوت فرصة الاستفادة من اى شخص لدية طموح ويمكن ان يفيد المؤسسة مهما تكلف الامر .


----------



## ENG. AHMED80 (16 مارس 2011)

*استفسار عن الاوتاد*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kotoz99 (21 مارس 2011)

هانى الزعفراني قال:


> اخي العزيز مؤسسة بن سمار من افضل المؤسسات التى يمكن ان تعمل بها وبها فائدة لن تجدها في بلدك وهي انها تصبر على المهندس لحين اكتسابه الخبرة الكافية في العمل بشرط ان يكون عندة طموح وولاء للمؤسسة في ذلك الأمر اما من الناحية المادية الراتب مابين 3500 الى 5000 ريال خلاف السكن والانتقال من والى موقع العمل والتامين الصحي والاجتماعي وصاحب المؤسسة الشيخ مسعد بن سمار لا يفوت فرصة الاستفادة من اى شخص لدية طموح ويمكن ان يفيد المؤسسة مهما تكلف الامر .


الله يبارك فيك اخى هانى على ردك ومساهمتك وتشجيعك وربنا يقدم ما فية الخير باذن الله ودعواتك


----------



## DISCOVERY (21 مارس 2011)

من سابق تعامل معاهم كمشرف على اعمالهم
الشركة كبيرة جدا و المصريين غالبية كاسحة فيها
يغلب عليهم ترسية المشاريع من الباطن
و لا تهمهم كادارة عليا جودة العمل بقدر المكسب
يعني احتمال تنصدم بعدم احترافيه الادارة في تعاملها معاك ومع مشروعك


----------



## kotoz99 (21 مارس 2011)

discovery قال:


> من سابق تعامل معاهم كمشرف على اعمالهم
> الشركة كبيرة جدا و المصريين غالبية كاسحة فيها
> يغلب عليهم ترسية المشاريع من الباطن
> و لا تهمهم كادارة عليا جودة العمل بقدر المكسب
> يعني احتمال تنصدم بعدم احترافيه الادارة في تعاملها معاك ومع مشروعك


تقصد لو ربنا قدر واشتعلت فيها مش هكسب خبرة ؟؟؟ مش هاخد حقى ؟؟؟ ترشدنى باية لو سمحت


----------



## DISCOVERY (21 مارس 2011)

مشاريعهم كبيرة و فيها خبرة لو كان مركزك مهندس مساعد و معاك فريق عمل زي شركات المقاولات الكبيرة

لكن هم يرموك في صحراء و لا في قريه نائية و مشروع ب 100 مليون دولار
فلي عنده اساسيات و خبرة بسيطه يعرف راسه من رجليه
لكن لو بدون خبرة حتمشي عليك مواضيع خطيرة و توقع و تبصم عليها
من ناحيه جودة او حتى حساب كميات

يعني بالعربي اسأل مكانك حيكون فين
اذا في المقر الرئيسي تمام تحتك مع خبرات
اما اذا مدير مشروع فالمسألأة فيها..


----------



## kotoz99 (21 مارس 2011)

discovery قال:


> مشاريعهم كبيرة و فيها خبرة لو كان مركزك مهندس مساعد و معاك فريق عمل زي شركات المقاولات الكبيرة
> 
> لكن هم يرموك في صحراء و لا في قريه نائية و مشروع ب 100 مليون دولار
> فلي عنده اساسيات و خبرة بسيطه يعرف راسه من رجليه
> ...


اها فهمت حضرتك يعنى مشيلش مسئولية انا مش قدها .....الله المستعان
طب والمكان دة بيتحدد فى العقد ........اعذرنى لجهلى بهذة المواضيع


----------



## م/عيسى محمد (21 مارس 2011)

انا مهندس مدني 2009 مقيم بالرياض اعرف بن سمار من الشركات المحترمة التي تحترم العاملين فيها ومع احترامي لاراء الاخوة فمن وجهة نظري سافر وتوكل علي الله وأبدأ حياتك من مكان صح مكان محترم افضل من البهدلة في شركات المقاولا بمصر وهتلاقي خبرة نظرا لحجم الاعمال الكبير للمشاريع اللي تقوم بها
الشركة وماتخاف من موضوع المسؤليه لان الشركات المحترمة بتضع كل انسان في المكان المناسب اللي تقدر تستفيد بيه منه ومع الوقت هتاخد الخبره .
نصيحة مني لا تفوت هالفرصه استخير الله عز وجل وتوكل علي الله (لو كان الراتب قليل شوية مع الوقت هيزيد ان لم يكن في هذه الشركة هيكون في شركة افضل منها ...........ابشر بالخير وماتضيع وقتك )


----------



## kotoz99 (21 مارس 2011)

م/عيسى محمد قال:


> انا مهندس مدني 2009 مقيم بالرياض اعرف بن سمار من الشركات المحترمة التي تحترم العاملين فيها ومع احترامي لاراء الاخوة فمن وجهة نظري سافر وتوكل علي الله وأبدأ حياتك من مكان صح مكان محترم افضل من البهدلة في شركات المقاولا بمصر وهتلاقي خبرة نظرا لحجم الاعمال الكبير للمشاريع اللي تقوم بها
> الشركة وماتخاف من موضوع المسؤليه لان الشركات المحترمة بتضع كل انسان في المكان المناسب اللي تقدر تستفيد بيه منه ومع الوقت هتاخد الخبره .
> نصيحة مني لا تفوت هالفرصه استخير الله عز وجل وتوكل علي الله (لو كان الراتب قليل شوية مع الوقت هيزيد ان لم يكن في هذه الشركة هيكون في شركة افضل منها ...........ابشر بالخير وماتضيع وقتك )


اشكرك اخى م/ عيسى على ردك ورايك وبشارتك وربنا يكرمك ويوفقك و يقدم ما فية الخير


----------



## مروج روميل (16 أبريل 2011)

*السفر للخارج فرصة جيدة*

السلام عليكم 
مؤسسة بن سمار من المؤسسات التى وضعت نفسها فى امقدمة واصبحت شركة فى الاونة الاخيرة مجالاتها متنوعة بين شبكات المياة وانشاءات مبانى ومستشفيات ومشاريع مياة واعمال طرق ورصف وانارة واعمال كهرباء ومحطات تنقية والعديد من المبان الاستراتيجية والميزة بها انك بتتعلم كيفية ادارة المشروع وبتتمهل عليك حتى تكتسب الخبرة اللى تضعك على اول الطريق بس المهم انك تثبت انك عاوز تستفيد وهما هيساعدوك بس خليك فاهم ان العملية مش سهلة انك تكون مسئول عن اعمال ومعاك فريق مكلف باعمال ,انا بنصحك انك لو عندك خبرة حتى ولو قليلية تخليك تقدر تنميها هنا فى السعودية احسن ما تشتغل فى اى شركة تانية بس مفيش خبرة ,ركز على الخبرة ومش مهم الراتب لان اللى بييثنت نفسة بيقدر يحقق اللى هو عاوزة بس المهم اعرف طبيعة المشروع الى انت هتروحة وموقعك والشركة هتوفرلك اقامة وسكن وانتقالات واجازة سنوية وتذاكر عند الاجازة والاضافى كويس لان الراتب الاساسى من 4000الى 5000 للمهندسين والمشاريع فى جميع انحاء المملكة فيها اكتر من 500 مهندس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## محمد السعيد على (16 أبريل 2011)

محب الطرق قال:


> اخي مؤسسة بن سمار وأصبحت الان ( شركة بن سمار ) شركة عملاقة تعمل في مجال السدود والمباني وكل الانشطة مقرها الرياض ولها فروع في جميع انحاء المملكة ... يسيطر عليها الاخوة المصريين سيطرة تامة .. انا في الحقيقة لم اعمل بها لكن عملت كاستشاري لها .. المهندسين حسب افادات الذين معي يتقاضون رواتب ما بين 4000 ريال الي 5000 ريال من خريجي 2007 الي 2010 .. توفر لك الشركة الاقامة والسيارة .. فقط مع العلم ان رسوم تجديد الاقامة عليك .. والشئ الجميل في الشركة انها تصرف لك ( اضافي ) يبلغ احيانا في الشهر 2000 ريال يضاف الى راتبك .. الرواتب في الحقيقة تصرف شهريا لكن كطبيعة كل شركات المقاولات تأتي متأخرة من 15 الى 25 في الشهر .. واي افادة انا جاهز .....( هذا الكلام يا اخي من مهندسين يعملون في الشركة )


 سافر ولاتتاخر والخبره التى ستكتسبها فى مصر ستلاقيها فى السعوديه وستتعلم اكتر وستعرف السوق عن قرب توكل على الله .بن سمار رجل يعطى الحقوق


----------



## hany_cad (15 مايو 2011)

الأخ صاحب الموضوع ممكن تقولي انت مسافر تبع مكتب ايه لأن انا جايلي فيزة رسام لنفس الشركه وياريت لو حد عنده معلومات عن راتب الرسام هناك وحدود شغله وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bin_sammar (20 يوليو 2011)

انا قدمت النصيحه وأنته وقرارك


----------



## elkarat (27 يوليو 2011)

محب الطرق قال:


> اخي مؤسسة بن سمار وأصبحت الان ( شركة بن سمار ) شركة عملاقة تعمل في مجال السدود والمباني وكل الانشطة مقرها الرياض ولها فروع في جميع انحاء المملكة ... يسيطر عليها الاخوة المصريين سيطرة تامة .. انا في الحقيقة لم اعمل بها لكن عملت كاستشاري لها .. المهندسين حسب افادات الذين معي يتقاضون رواتب ما بين 4000 ريال الي 5000 ريال من خريجي 2007 الي 2010 .. توفر لك الشركة الاقامة والسيارة .. فقط مع العلم ان رسوم تجديد الاقامة عليك .. والشئ الجميل في الشركة انها تصرف لك ( اضافي ) يبلغ احيانا في الشهر 2000 ريال يضاف الى راتبك .. الرواتب في الحقيقة تصرف شهريا لكن كطبيعة كل شركات المقاولات تأتي متأخرة من 15 الى 25 في الشهر .. واي افادة انا جاهز .....( هذا الكلام يا اخي من مهندسين يعملون في الشركة )[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> * شكرا جزيلا الأخ محب الطرق ولكن لدي إستفسار لو أروح مدير مشروع 13 سنة خبرة يأخذ كام راتب في شركة بن سمار (أساسي)؟؟ .... أرجو الإفادة والرد وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## lolo200890 (13 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا ليك بس انا جايلي نفس العرض من الشركه وياريت يابشمهندسين اي حد شغال فيها يقول وياريت صاحب الموضوع يبعتلي ميله ممكن نكلم


----------



## ثامر للمقولات (14 سبتمبر 2011)

يا إخي أحيانا يتفاعل البعض و كأن الشخص ذاهب في مخاطره
الوضع أسهل بكثير ممل يتصور كثير من الناس
المؤسسه أو الشركه بينك و بينها عقد يجب أن يوفي به الطرفان و في حالة الإخلال بالعقد ترسل خطاب رسمي بالفاكس للمؤسسه / الشركه بالمطالبه الرسميه بحقوقك وإذ تأخرت الشركه بتسليمك الرواتب تشتكي المؤسسه/ الشركه و تطلب إنهاء إجراءات الخروج وتسلم السفاره المصريه صور من أوراقك لتساعدك في حالة الضروره
هذهي أقصى حالة عدم نجاح و الخسائر لن تكون كبيره إلا إذا الأخ جلس يشتغل 3-6 شهور ينتظر الراتب يجي و هذا يكون هو اللي ضر نفسه
وفقك الله


----------



## m_tiger (14 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز 
توكل على الله وسافر معاهم وتأكد من عقدك جيدا والخبرة ان شاء الله هتكسبها هنا 
بس راجع العقد كويس


----------



## القافله (15 سبتمبر 2011)

هي في مكه


----------



## yassammar (5 نوفمبر 2011)

لا تذهب الان الى السعودية وعليك كما تفضل الزملاء يالخبرة اولا من مصر


----------



## tamer gad (8 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخوانا انا جالي عرض على نفس الشركة العقد مدتة سنتين بس كل اللي عايز اعرفة هل فية اجازة سانوية ولا لآ لانة غير مكتوب بالعقد ولما سألت صاحب المكتب قالي عادي ممكن تاخد اجازة والحاجة التانية الاستقدام ظروفة اية


----------



## tamer gad (8 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخوانا انا جالي عرض على نفس الشركة العقد مدتة سنتين بس كل اللي عايز اعرفة هل فية اجازة سنوية ولا لآ لانة غير مكتوب بالعقد ولما سألت صاحب المكتب قالي عادي ممكن تاخد اجازة والحاجة التانية الاستقدام ظروفة اية


----------



## سبع الليل (8 ديسمبر 2011)

موقع وزارة العمل بالسعودية 

http://portal.mol.gov.sa/Sites/default.aspx

بإمكانك الإطلاع على نظام العمل و العمال بالمملكة العربية السعودية 

ملف يبين أهم النقاط التي تحويها عقود العمل ( كتاب إلكتروني )

هنا


----------



## سبع الليل (8 ديسمبر 2011)

موقع وزارة العمل بالسعودية 

http://portal.mol.gov.sa/Sites/default.aspx

بإمكانك الإطلاع على نظام العمل و العمال بالمملكة العربية السعودية 

ملف يبين أهم النقاط التي تحويها عقود العمل ( كتاب إلكتروني )

هنا


----------



## tamer gad (8 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير بس مالقيتش فيهم اللي انا عايز اعرفة وياريت حد من الاخوة اللي شغالين في شركة بن سمار يعرفني او اللي حتى عندة فكرة عن نظام الشركة


----------



## tamer gad (11 ديسمبر 2011)

اية يا جماعة فين الردود


----------



## ahmedhawash (10 أبريل 2012)

انا جايلى عقد عمل كمهندس كهرباء بنفس الشركه لذا اريد التواصل معاك لمعرفه بعض الامور


----------



## مجب للمساحة (26 يوليو 2012)

*رأيى بكل صراحة بمؤسسة بن سمار بعد عمل 10سنوات معهم*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...بعد عمل عشر سنوات معهم بكل صراحة الآن تركتهم وقدمت طلب نهائى لأن :1- منذ عامين تم تعيين مدير تنفيذى سعودى من أسوء ما خلق الله فقط يجبرك على العمل وإن طلبت حقوقك مثل الإضافى والبدلات وخلافه أو حتى أجازة سيعلن عليك الحرب ويجبرك على العمل 12 ساعة مخالفاً كل القوانين والأعراف فى درجات الحرارة العالية.2- الإقامة 750 ريال مع كارت العمل يخصموها منك وتأشيرة السفر وغيرها مخالفة قوانين العمل السعودى .3-ندمت جدا على العمل بها سنوات طويله وخاصة السنوات الأخيرة لقلة رواتبهم بعد إكتشافى رواتب كبيرة فى خارجها والدليل أنهم عندهم قلة أصل ( رفضوا إعطائى مكافأة نهاسة خدمة ) والأن يوجد قضية فى مكتب العمل عليهم ---رغم أنهم يعطوا بعض الإستشاريين رواتب شهرية إكرامية أو رشوة تزيد فى عام واحد عن ما أتقاضية فى عدة سنوات ...*** إذا جاءت فرصة لأى مؤسسة كبيرة آخرى أو مكتب إستشارى أفضل لك **** والله شاهد على ما أقول ... وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم*


----------



## ديميرونى (26 يوليو 2012)

ياريت ياجماعة نعرف معلومات اكتر عن المؤسسة دي


----------



## eng_ah5 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

مجب للمساحة قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ...بعد عمل عشر سنوات معهم بكل صراحة الآن تركتهم وقدمت طلب نهائى لأن :1- منذ عامين تم تعيين مدير تنفيذى سعودى من أسوء ما خلق الله فقط يجبرك على العمل وإن طلبت حقوقك مثل الإضافى والبدلات وخلافه أو حتى أجازة سيعلن عليك الحرب ويجبرك على العمل 12 ساعة مخالفاً كل القوانين والأعراف فى درجات الحرارة العالية.2- الإقامة 750 ريال مع كارت العمل يخصموها منك وتأشيرة السفر وغيرها مخالفة قوانين العمل السعودى .3-ندمت جدا على العمل بها سنوات طويله وخاصة السنوات الأخيرة لقلة رواتبهم بعد إكتشافى رواتب كبيرة فى خارجها والدليل أنهم عندهم قلة أصل ( رفضوا إعطائى مكافأة نهاسة خدمة ) والأن يوجد قضية فى مكتب العمل عليهم ---رغم أنهم يعطوا بعض الإستشاريين رواتب شهرية إكرامية أو رشوة تزيد فى عام واحد عن ما أتقاضية فى عدة سنوات ...*** إذا جاءت فرصة لأى مؤسسة كبيرة آخرى أو مكتب إستشارى أفضل لك **** والله شاهد على ما أقول ... وحسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم*



عشر سنين صابر .. لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## هانى قناوى (1 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا اسمع انها شركة محترمة وخدين شغل فى مكة ..... انا فاكر كان فى مساح اتعرفت علية كان شغال فيها بس كان رتبة كويس واعتقد كان بيتكلم فى موضوع الاضافي ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك بس ياريت تستحمل الغربة علشان الغربة مش سهلة زي ما الناس مفكرة *


----------



## tarek tantawy (18 فبراير 2013)

thnx


----------



## محمود رشاد (24 مايو 2013)

احذر كل من يرغب بالعمل باى شركة مهما كانت اسمها ان لا يكون راية بناء على تعليقات الاخرين حيث تتداخل المصالح فكثير منهم اما صاحب منفعة او صاحب مكتب سفريات او جاهل وقليل منهم ناصح امين,ومن خلال خبرتى بالسعودية قفد عملت بالعديد من الشركات,ونصيحتى لمن يريد الاستعلام عن اى شركة ان يسأل من هوة يعمل بالفعل في مواقع الشركة وان يستعين باى معارف لة في استطلاع الرأى,ولا تغترو بالاسماء الضخمةللشركات ولا بحجم مشاريعها,


----------



## محمود رشاد (24 مايو 2013)

مع احترامى للجميع لاحظت ان بعض الاخوة المهندسين الذين يعملون في مؤسسات معينة يدلون برأيهم ويبدون حماسة شديدة وايجابية في مؤسستهم من اعظم المؤسسات في المملكة واحب ان اوجة لهم سؤال : لاحطت ان كل تعليقاتهم ايجابية ومفرطة الحماسة ولم يذكر أي واحد منهم سلبية واحدة تذكر تجاة مؤسستة فهل هذا منطقى؟؟ ولكن الاجابة بسيطة فهو لايستطيع الا ان يمدح ويمجد لانة ببساطة شخص عامل بها وليس سخص محايد, واقول لهم هل مؤسساتكم لاتوجود بها اى سلبيات نهائيا؟ فلم الاحظ سخص واحد منهم اشار الى اى سلبية نهائيا وفى الاخير اترك الحكم لكل سخص لدية عقل.


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (31 يناير 2014)

ياجماعه لو سمحتم 
انا جاى لى عقد ف مؤسسه بن سمار ف مجال المياه (فنى مياه سبكات ) وانا حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة زراعيه بس انا هاشتغل هناك مهندس زراعى بس هو الحين مفيش تاشيرات بمهندسين زراعين والراتب2500 مع العلم ان هيكون ف اضافى وكده 
ياريت تفيدونى اعمل ايه 
شكرررررا


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (31 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ممكن لو سمحتم حد يفيدنى 
انا جاى لى شغل فى مؤسسه بن سمار فى مجال المياه (فنى مياه شبكات)وانا حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسه زراعيه 
هل ينفع اغير مهنه هناك ولا ايه ؟
شكراا


----------



## hamada ayad (9 أكتوبر 2014)

*مهندس كهرباء بن سمار*

[انا جايلى عقد عمل كمهندس كهرباء بنفس الشركه لذا اريد التواصل معاك لمعرفه بعض الامور


----------

